

Math disorder makes consumers easy prey - ColinWright
http://redtape.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/06/13/6851179-math-disorder-makes-consumers-easy-prey

======
ColinWright
Originally submitted by brandall10 - but now deleted. Not sure why - I thought
it was interesting.

~~~
wtracy
It also makes me wonder if there's a market here for mobile software that
helps with basic math. These people might even benefit from something as basic
as software that can translate back and forth between a decimal number and a
quantity of dots.

~~~
shaunxcode
Possibly. This was being discussed on NPR a few weeks back and I seem to
remember the expert saying the real key, as usual, is catching it when people
are young and spending more time with fundamentals like counting/sorting
physical objects.

